# Ferguson, MO--I Just Don't Care



## AngC (Aug 21, 2014)

I apologize in advance for being caucasian. I had no control over that.

I haven't kept up on the Michael Brown shooting too much, because quite frankly, I'm sick of this sort of thing. I don't know what happened or who was right or who was wrong. I have a really tiny smidgeon of sympathy for his family for their loss. Other than that, I'm just really tired of this sort of thing. Destroy your community; have fun.

I won't try to defend my "racist" attitudes by saying I have some black friends; I don't. I literally haven't seen anyone of that persuasion for a couple years now (black population in this county is less than 1%.) But if I, as a white person, suck so bad, well then just go. Take Ferguson. Leave. We could, perhaps, spend our section-8 dollars on the highways or the space program or parks or....


----------



## susanne (Aug 21, 2014)

.

I care a great deal -- and I make it a point read up on issues that affect everyone.

The guilt or innocence of Michael Brown is not at all clear and perhaps will never be, but sadly that has taken a back seat to other issues. 

Much of the violence and mayhem have been caused by a small minority, many of whom are not even part of the community but anarchists coming from as far away as New York and California. Much of the community has been held hostage by the agendas of others. I fully support peaceful protest, but anarchists are infringing upon the rights of citizens who want their voices heard. This is a growing problem all throughout the nation.

I have always supported law enforcement and I want to believe them, but in this case supposed professionals shot an unarmed teenager six times? I'm also uncomfortable with local police driving tanks and armed with military gear -- they certainly give credence to the gun advocates who cite the necessity of protecting themselves from their own government.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 21, 2014)

The current situation is Ferguson is typical of what happens when people form an opinion based on emotion rather than reason and fact. The same thing happened with Zimmerman. The facts are starting to come out. I have listened to the audio of a youtube video that was taken immediately after the incident. The video mainly just shows the body in the street. It is the audio that is crucial. The poster took it off youtube, not that I blame him because he never shut up and everything he said only showed that his IQ was too low to matter. What is relevant is that it was copied by other outlets before it was taken down and the conversation between two other people could be heard, one of whom was an eye witness conversing with another person. The facial injuries the cop sustained (if true) will speak volumes. Of course, not all news agencies are even addressing that. Go figure.

Although the looting and property damage is surely despicable, it is a product of what happens when the government enslaves people with entitlements to the point that there is no incentive to work, get an education, help your neighbor, give back to the community, etcetera, etcetera. I feel sorry for the residents there that know right from wrong and just want to stay safe instead of having to deal with life disrupted. I feel in my heart that there are people who have homes there and they live their lives by the Bible and the Constitution.

What is cause for alarm (although I am not at all surprised) is the tear gassing of reporters and journalists and shooting them with rubber bullets by police.

Naturally, Al Sharpton fulfilled his duty of "head race baiter." That is how he makes his money. Although I don't know who was calling out to him asking if he is really a CIA operative I thank them. Sharpton just had to show up and begin circling like a buzzard. Frankly, he looks like something the buzzards already have dibs on. His health is obviously not good.

Enter Eric Holder to pour gasoline on the fire. Way to go Eric.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 21, 2014)

In Darkness We are all the same - Don't let your eyes deceive you...........................


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 21, 2014)

Good point Ryan.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 22, 2014)

I feel sorry for the family, and the officer who shot him. We probably won't know what really happened because of the people who maintain that this teenager was a perfect young man who wouldn't do anything wrong. Facts prove otherwise and the looters who don't even live there are taking advantage of a bad situation to steal. They know that the police won't try to stop them or they will be depicted as trigger happy. This happens everytime a young black man is shot by a police officer or citizen. They act like they are the only ones that lose loved ones this way. Too bad they don't learn by example how other races deal with adversity. I'm not lumping all African americans in the same basket, most are law abiding, educated citizens of this country. I agree with Vickie Gee, they have too much free time on their hands, everything handed to them and they feel they are entitled to more. This is a problem our government created by accident or design. I think the President who was trying to help a segment of the society that needed a helping hand during the depression didn't realize how future leaders would use his platform to weaken and enslave the poorer citizens.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Aug 22, 2014)

I too do really care, thank you Suzanne and Ryan your thoughts were wonderful.

I'm probly one of the very few on this forum that has African Americans/ black folk in the family. My son-in-law is black and two of my grandchildren are black. This man is hard working, loving, caring, a gentleman had an excellent father and husband and checks on us even when my own children don't.I love this family with all my heart, and many on here know of them because we show with them. These children are polite beyond polite, and I fear for them because of profiling and police brutality. On the other hand I feel that those using this instance as an excuse to loot, hurt, riot, etc. should be brought to justice and swiftly. I lived through this in DC during the riots of the 60's so I can sympathize with the residents of Ferguson. Seems like the squeeking wheel gets the grease, during this time several lawenforcment officers have lost their lives in the line of duty and no riots over them. Some people are just looking for an excuse to be heard and it is the wrong way to be heard. Yes we are all the same but some fear the differences in culture because they don't take the time to educate themselves. We all bleed red.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't really have anything to add to this discussion but I really can't judge the situation fairly imo. All I have to go on is what the media feels they want me to know, what makes the 'best' news story. I'm sure there is much more to this story and if we could see into the minds of those involved we could know the truth. Is it possible that the police officer was motivated, even in part, by the colour of the person he was pointing his weapon at? Absolutely, we all as humans must struggle to accept that 'different' doesn't mean dangerous. On the other hand is the fact that the young man was coloured reason enough to assume the shooting wouldn't have happened if he had not been? I don't believe that we can be sure of that. It does seem strange to me that the officer emptied his weapon (6 shots is what was reported here)at the young man. Are there extenuating circumstances? With out the answers to all the questions how am I to judge. What I do know for sure is the riots will not bring him back and are very likely making 'race relations' (what a hideous phrase, it divides us into black, white, red....so many ways we can find to make it us against them in this world) worse and is not helping anyone at all.


----------



## AngC (Aug 23, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]I like to read here, because it’s relatively flame-free. Also, sometimes I gain insight that changes my thinking. But on this one, I still really, really do not care. I don't. Some people out there hate whitey, well, then bye. Peace. Give me back our tax dollars. I don't like being hated, when I don't feel like I did anything to deserve it.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium][ Speaking of black folks in the family… I wasn’t raised to be a racist; my parents didn’t put up with that kind of crap. I don’t usually talk about personal life on the internet, but… although, I have no current black friends, I married a black man when I was younger for ten years or so. He came out of the ghetto; by the time I met him he was a naval officer. He cheated 3 times, and I ditched him. End of story. Smart, competent guy; just couldn’t keep his whooz-it in his pants. Does that mean I’m o.k. to comment on black people? ][/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Anyway, I’m just tired of it all. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]The evil police shot this poor gentle giant. (Never mind that the deceased “gianted” himself on some shop keeper to get some cigars to wrap up his weed (shop keeper took 2 days to put out the word that he didn’t call the evil cops, but did so because shop keeper’s afraid of getting killed.) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Oh, and according to some media sources, the gentle giant just graduated from high school and was getting ready to attend UNIVERSITY. o.k. sure. But according to some sources, he was in a [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]special class to help him finish high school. Not sure if that’s true, but his graduation came from a high school that lost its accreditation (verifiable from multiple sources.) And I guess you could call trade school to repair air conditioners or refrigerators or whatever a university(?), but it sure ain’t Harvard or MIT. And I bet taxes were going to pay for that, if he ever got there. (oh, did I mention, I’m tired of forking over taxes for government programs.)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]But the real kicker on the story, are the evil police. They look scary. They wear riot gear and have scary vehicles. You can’t have the police looking too scary. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]What person in their right mind would forgo wearing a helmet (which might keep your brains intact) or a bullet-proof vest (which might or might not protect some parts of your torso) and enter into potentially armed combat? Would you? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Let’s just pretend you were going to play policeman for the day. We could lay out two piles of stuff. On the right, we’d place some pepper spray, maybe a taser (if that’s too evil, you could have a squirt gun) and on the left we’d lay a pile consisting of an actual firearm, maybe a bullet-proof vest and something to top off the old noggin? Really, which would you choose?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Let’s make the police look safe and pretty. Maybe we could make them wear pink hats or something. And, after you disarm the police, what are you going to do? …hope that everybody makes nice-nice? [/SIZE]


----------



## AngC (Aug 23, 2014)

By the way, I didn't mean to be snide about black family, friends, etc. One thing you read on the internet is people spouting racist rhetoric and then saying their best friend is black. So I figured I'd mention that I've been there, done that, and it didn't work out. Not because of race, but because of differing views on fidelity.

I don't know if I'm racist; perhaps I am. I don't want to be, but I sure am tired of it all.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 23, 2014)

Regardless if Brown was black/white/purple it doesn't matter. Was he a thug/theif? Probably, but It doesn't matter, what does matter is if the officer felt for his life, if he did, he had a right to use lethal force to protect himself and those around him. With an orbital fracture it is not odd that he shot 6 times, he may have been seeing double. As far as the looting, it makes no sense what so ever. If you ask half the people involved in the looting and rioting they probably can't even tell you why they are rioting. It is an excuse to break the law. The Sharptons, Jackson's of this world are not making the situation any better either.

Do I think there is police brutality going on in this country? Sure, it happens, and it's not ok, is this a case of it? We will never know for sure...with so many hands in the pot and so much publicity, there may never be a clear answer. I will tell you this, the officer encountered blacks on a daily basis, if it was a racial motivated shooting don't you think he would of shot some random black person sooner?


----------



## bevann (Aug 23, 2014)

Would there have been this much media attention or riots if the officer was black and the victim white?Would Sharpton and Eric Holder have gone to MO and would the President and the media have got into this mess?Would the white people have done riots and looting?I think not.It would have just all been in the days work.Lack of proper upbringing is often just an excuse for bad behavior .So many in our country have a sense of entitlement due to our government programs.Many generations have never had a job or have had to work for anything they have(all races)Our country is in a SAD state.I am sorry for the young man who lost his life and for his family and for the officer who did the shooting.Hopefully the truth will come out and all will be able to accept it whatever it is.In my area a dead person who was shot or killed violently is ALWAYS portrayed as an angel by family or friends regardless of the race even though they may had a had a rap sheet a mile long..I guess to the family they were an angel.I saw something on facebook a while back that Bill Cosby said about being black.Can't remember all that he said.He basically said that people need to take accountability for their own behavior and stop blaming others


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 23, 2014)

I agree with Sonya's and Bevann's views. Also it would not hurt my feelings at all if the black man Ben Carson became our next President.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 23, 2014)

Right on AngC. I don't think you were being snide at all. Like you I do not feel the need to defend my level of tolerance/intolerance and I don't like to get too personal about my family and friends on here thus I normally refrain from putting their pictures and names on any form of social media. I don't use my facebook account for anything but checking up on a niece and nephew and for the entertainment one of my daughters-in-law provides and seeing day to day pictures of the kids. I don't answer friend requests. Don't have time for it and pretty sure if I latched onto hundreds of friends that really don't know me well they would see my life as very boring. I pick up the phone and call my close friends. That being said, I will say my former step daughter dated a black guy in college. They married and I am very happy for her because he does not beat her like her dad did to me and her own mother. Her dad disowned her and took her car away because he came from a nearby community that blacks did not live in. Her husband got an education and a very nice job at the university. They have two precious and smart boys and I think her dad is more accepting now. I try to avoid knowing what's up with him. Her husband has now moved on to an even better job in administration in the school system of his home town. Her mom went through a second marriage to a bum and drug addict that almost ruined her credit. She is now married to a black man. She seems very happy and I am happy for both my former step daughter and her mom. Their families distanced them for years but now things seem to be ok with them. My boss is black. My boss's boss is black. My boss's boss's boss's boss is black. And it even goes way higher than that. My co-workers know that with me what you see is what you get. I speak my mind about black people that are causing problems no differently than white people that do not earn my respect for one reason or another.

This whole Ferguson thing has been one huge distraction as well as a preview into when (not if) martial law is all over us. Meanwhile the police departments have filled out their 1033's. More than 93,000 M16s have gone to them and lots of those lovely black coffins are in storage. Coming to a police state near you. Not knocking the police just yet. They did not create the police state and they have a job to do....over on the next screen we must get ready to go to our been-in-the-makings for some time war with Syria. 

Oh dear. God bless America. We need mercy actually. Blessings are God giving you what you don't deserve. Mercy is God _not giving you what you do deserve._


----------



## susanne (Aug 23, 2014)

.
I have no problem with police officers wearing riot gear. I do have a BIG problem with tanks and military gear.

On a different note, I'll share a personal story about police attitudes that is perhaps unnecessary, but shows that they do often respond inappropriately, even in bucolic Portlandia.

My late sister shared her big, old house in one of Portland's nicest neighborhood with her partner and his sons. His older son, a not-so-nice guy, and his wife stayed there briefly. The younger boys were polite, easy-going boys, but the not-so-nice brother was rather violent. One night not-so-nice guy beat his wife and my sister called the police, describing not-so-nice guy clearly (tall, blond, athletic) and gave them his name.

When they arrived the youngest of the boys, who is short, biracial, and quite obviously not the brother who was reported, answered the door. They asked his name and he identified himself, but they proceeded to slam him into a wall in an arm lock. Everybody in the house told them that they had the wrong guy (including not-so-nice guy's wife), but they ordered them to keep out of it. They then knocked him to the floor, cuffed him, and literally drug him out the door and down the front steps. Not-so-nice guy was never even questioned.

I've always supported the police -- my cousin is a retired sheriff's deputy (who, by the way, was enraged by the PPD's actions) -- but this incident was a huge reality check. Not all police deserve our respect, so yes, I am always skeptical.

Thugs exist on both sides of the thin blue line.
.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 23, 2014)

What strikes me as bizarre in all these cases--the police...no matter which police force it is...only ever shoot the most wonderful members of society. Whenever this kind of thing happens, there is nothing but praise for the slain person's character. Why does it not happen that the police shoot a few of the most reprehensible, dangerous thugs out there on our streets???

I'm afraid that I cannot blame the police for all the trouble. Whatever the reasons behind the shooting, the riots, vandalism and destruction is not right. That is not justified, not even by a wrongful death.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 23, 2014)

Not all black people are lazy and uneducated. My son is not the most trustworthy person I've ever met. His girlfriend who is also white is an alcoholic and drug addict. If she doesn't have the money, she earns it by the oldest profession. We have tried to make our son realize what she is, but he "loves" her and takes her back everytime. He will work but then quits and takes his time finding another job. He wasn't raised to live this way, is educated but his choices in life are his. He is almost 40 years old, has been in jail for theft, drinks and gambles. If I made it sound like I think that all black people are ignorant and live on gov. assistance then I didn't voice my views correctly. There are two sides to every story, maybe the truth will come out.


----------



## bevann (Aug 24, 2014)

I agree that not all black people are lazy or uneducated.There are many fine black people who have stated their disgust with members of their own race who act so badly.I have a problem with using race and the slavery problem as an excuse for extremely bad behavior and laziness.Acting like a jackass is of someone's own choosing.There are many fine black people who have accomplished great things and just realize that those who work get ahead.I see the lack of a strong male figure in any household as a detriment to our society.Lack of respect for others especially authority figures also has greatly undermined our country.No respect for the law or elders.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 24, 2014)

AngC- Thanks for sharing the other 2 posts after your original post. Ill be really honest with you, after reading your opening post I thought what a racist thing to say and what a racist person this person must be.......

I am glad you posted again as its clear that your issue is not with black people in general, just one, maybe two that has hurt you along the way.

I judged you by your original post without knowing more to the story ( not that it was any of my business , apart from what you wanted the forum to know) and I am sorry for judging you like that.






What I will say is that while we are fighting amongst ourselves , there are other Countries that are probably in the midst of planning terrible things against your Country and Mine .............

We have already seen it, in the terrible life changing moments of 911 and the Bali bombings.

How will we ever overcome these terrible People in the countries that are planning to destroy yours and mine, when we cant unite as one within our own Country to protect our own ??


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 24, 2014)

Ferguson, as well as any story, usually has three sides: this person's, that person's, and the truth.


----------



## AngC (Aug 25, 2014)

Ryan Johnson said:


> AngC- Thanks for sharing the other 2 posts after your original post. Ill be really honest with you, after reading your opening post I thought what a racist thing to say and what a racist person this person must be.......
> 
> I am glad you posted again as its clear that your issue is not with black people in general, just one, maybe two that has hurt you along the way.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you. But I would like to point out that I don't have raw, wounded feelings from some guy that did me wrong a long time ago. I'm in my mid-50s, so that was a long time ago. I now have a husband that used to be scared of horses that'll lay on the ground and give my scary stallion horsey-kisses; or who, when I came in today, covered with garden dirt from weeding and with a smudge of horse poop on my pants gave me a big hug and told me I was beautiful (though I'm not.)

But I am concerned that, even though I was not raised that way, I'm becoming racist and resentful. And I'm not sure when it started. Maybe 15 years ago, when I started using turbo-tax, and noticed that 28 percent of our income was federal taxes. That's like over a quarter of our money to the government. If I have to pay that much to the government, I could deal with it--if it was being spent on things that were shared by all. But when it's given to people that won't or don't want to work, I pretty much have a problem with it. Especially, when they lash out in the media and tell me/us I'm a piece and then go collect their check. I know... sometimes people can't work, like if they have a disability--(oh, by the way, I've got one of them disabilities (actually it's only 65 percent, backed up with a 30 year letter from the military)) but there were a heck of a lot of mornings when I just didn't feel like going to work 'cause I felt a smidge gimpy, and quite frankly the old bones were hurting. My husband would lift me up in the truck and away we'd go, but finally he said quit... and I did. What did that do for America? ...except remove a fairly lucrative salary from the tax base quite a few years before I would have quit

Anyway, I sidetracked. I've been thinking about the 1033 program "militarizing" the cops. Some good points were mentioned.

I still don't give a rats butt if Ferguson destructs. If that policeman is not found guilty; they'll probably burn the place down. Perhaps, I'm a pessimist. Let's give a hurrah for mob rule.


----------



## bevann (Aug 25, 2014)

AngC I agree with what you said about the tax thing.I get REALLY upset when I am in Walmart behind someone who has a food stamp card and the cart is LOADED with junk food stuffs and there is nothing in it to make a decent meal except the T bone steaks.All the products are name brand-generic or store brand won't do.No use of coupons.Nails from the nail salon,fancy Smart phone and lots of gold jewelry and a Louis Vittuon bag.I can almost feel the steam coming out of my ears. In 99% of the cases these women are black and have at least 4 kids.I taught an adult basic education class and most of my students were young black mothers with several children and no man in the house.We did a unit on budgets.tried to convince them to use coupons(I even brought in the papers) and to use store discount cards for specials.They couldn't be bothered-said it was too much trouble.I wasn't raised to be racist, but I am 75 soon and will admit that I am becoming more racist every day.I am tired of people using the slavery issue as an excuse for bad behavior and laziness There are many fine black people who are disgusted with others of their race.Bring on the flames.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 27, 2014)

Bevann, I'm a cashier in a grocery store, in my middle 60's and see everyday what steamed you at Walmart. It makes us mad that they can buy the best cuts of meat when we look for the ones with reduced price stickers. They do spend a lot of money on soda's, chips and cakes. That's why most of them are overweight. You see very little fresh fruit or veggies. I work in a poor area and I see a lot of senior's with EBT cards. I feel sorry for them as they worked their whole lives and are reduced to public assistance.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 27, 2014)

Like the most of the Topics in this section of the forum, I strongly believe that it stems back to our "Brilliant" governments, and I use that word VERY loosely


----------



## bevann (Aug 28, 2014)

I agree Ryan.When a person can get more by not working because there is so MUCH govt assistance where is the motive to work?The class I taught in Adult Basic Education gave me an education. The program was called Even Start a family literacy program.I taught the adults basic education towards getting a GED or high school equivalent diploma.There was another teacher for the children age 4 to school age.Lunch and snacks were provided and free transportation. Hard to get people enrolled and then even more difficult to get them to attend on a regular basis.End of year party with lots of free things and parties all during the year.Had 1 girl who finished her requirements and was ready to take the GED test which required $25.She didn't have it and we could have given it to her, but we felt it was her responsibility to get the money.Suggested she borrow it from a friend, hock some of her gold jewelry(looked like MR.T around her neck)she didn't and never took the test.My best students were 2 Hispanic ladies who got their GEDs.1 of them I used to pass walking about 2 miles to school every night.When I discovered she was in my class I picked her up and took her home 2 times a week. I

still keep in touch with her and she went on to college.The other lady works in her husband's dry wall business in the office.These Mexican ladies were not used to handouts and knew if they wanted to get ahead it was up to them.I ALSO blame our government.We pay for people to have more babies so they can get bigger government checks.Responsible people don't have more children than they can provide for.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 28, 2014)

Living on government handouts isn't limited to any specific race...I once knew someone (family) who was always down on their luck--always someone else's fault you know. They finally moved back to their home province, got back on welfare, then talked about "now that we have income...".

Now that bugged the heck out of me! Welfare isn't income--it is a hand up until you can get your act together and get a job and start earning your own keep. At least in my world. Obviously there are those who feel if they have welfare income they don't need to do anything else. Why work for a living when you can have money handed to you?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 28, 2014)

Perfectly said Minimor

Not that I think it will make much of a difference to some of the youth on welfare/benefits/dole here in Australia, but the government has just introduced "work for the dole". A required amount of job applications must be

completed monthly in order for you to receive the handout. This only applies to the "youth allowance" section under the dole (Aus equivalent to welfare) .

Now saying that I don't have very high thoughts about it.......... I work for a Hire company that produces temporary power to building and construction sites across the state of Victoria. I recently advertised for a delivery driver and the amount of youth allowance applicants that applied well outweighed other applicants... I conducted interviews over two weeks and generally asked the same standard set of questions to all applicants.

The question or the answer I should say that floored me the most was "Why are you applying to work for my company and what sets you above the other applicants that applied" ??

I kid you not I had at least 5 say the same thing - " We need to apply for jobs to receive the dole, can you sign this form to say I have applied so I can get paid before the weekend" ????

Ummmmmm NO I CAN NOT , this interview is over, I will email you if you are successful in this application or not, thanks for your time......

As you can see another great idea by the Australian government ........

Whats next ?? make the elderly work for the pension.?? may aswell, they already earn less than illegal immigrants........ And really what have our elderly done for Australia ???????????.......................... That's right, they fought to protect it, they worked their butts off to build it and they created the foundation for the country I live in .............

Ryan


----------



## Minimor (Aug 28, 2014)

Ryan--that does surprise me at all--I hear a lot of people here say the same thing--that they had to drop off x many job applications per week, they don't really want the jobs they applied for! Sad, sad, sad.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 28, 2014)

A good idea that is hopeless because people will work harder to avoid a job than they would ever have to doing one.


----------



## AngC (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been contemplating this situation, and I still really don't care about Ferguson and all its problems. Let it burn.

CBS aired a piece a few days or so ago; they interviewed 3 young black men who threatened: _“To be honest, if they don’t come and restore these neighborhoods for these people, like when you gotta go travel miles to Walmart and to get gas and stuff like that, it should be right here. If they don’t restore this community for people who stay here *it’s gonna be heck to pay*…" _That portion was followed up by a few minutes with a former gang member who works with such young men, and he told the camera that "_they_" (meaning me, as a consumer, I guess) have to give young men like these jobs; then he informed the camera that these young men can do things like _"paint, mow grass, some can work on furnaces, clean, vacuum, put up windows and mini blinds_." Lots of kudos to the former gang member for trying to help these young guys, but come really? ...mow, paint, vacuum? Really? From what I can tell, Ferguson is a lower middle class neighborhood. Who in the immediate vicinity is hiring for vacuuming, mowing, or whatever? Not to mention, when you looked at these young men, they really weren't anyone I would let into my house. We live in a technical world, and they can mow and vacuum. If I wanted my furnace repaired, I would find a manufacturer rep., licensed, bonded etc. Not some thug-looking guy with tattoos all over that looked like the tattoos came from his gang or his last prison stay, and more than likely marked time in some government-funded program which he completed without realizing how a furnace works.

I've also been pondering the militarization of the police. Apparently, five people in Ferguson have also been pondering the problem and thus have filed a $40 million lawsuit (against some of the individual police involved and also various police departments; not too sure on the details of that part and too jaded to look online.) One guy isn't quite sure whether he fell in a sewer or a creek after the police "pounced" on him. Maybe they'll bankrupt the police department, and then they won't have to worry about those nasty police lurking about.

Yup. I still don't care about Ferguson. Maybe someone could build a fence around it. A big tall fence. 

By the way, my husband's birthday is approaching. I've been 'anti-adding-more-guns' in our household, because guns cost too much; I prefer to pile our money into our house/property. But this year, he got his wish and had to pick between an AK or an AR. He's decided upon an AR. I don't know, perhaps next week, I'll be on one of those reality shows as a doomsday prepper.


----------



## AngC (Aug 30, 2014)

oh, one last nitpick on militarization of our police.

If I were dumb enough to be a police officer, I would want full body armor, some nice weapons, an M1 Abrams, and a couple nuclear bombs. Be that as it may, one criticism I've seen in the media is a mention of "use" (or lose) regarding the 1033 program. The specific phrase that the media seems to misinterpret is that the equipment has to be placed into use before 1 year or the particular department will lose the item. And according to the media, that requirement makes police use the item. Like for example, if the police get an M16, they have 1 year to use it to ...like shoot somebody dead... or it gets taken away.

If you go to the DMIL website and read the specific terms, it does say "place into use." That means it should be placed into service; i.e., available for use, checked in and out, documented, etc. The media grabs ahold of that phrase and well, quite frankly, they get dumber than usual with it.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 30, 2014)

For sure we are living in a crazy world. Having or not having ethics is not limited to ethnicity. I think it boils down to whether the individual person has honor.


----------



## AngC (Sep 2, 2014)

Things that go boom sure are fun! We took the husband's b-day present out to check it out. I'm kind of wondering whether I should have got him a bit more caliber. I haven't shot anything of this type since an M-16 years ago. I've been reading all the stuff on the internet about "assault weapons" written by people that aren't too terribly familiar with firearms. This thing wasn't the least bit scary. In fact, I have to say, the husband's new AR is a great "girl" gun. It's lightweight and doesn't kick much; the stock is adjustable; which for a small woman like me is a good thing. hmmm, perhaps, he might have to get something else.





errr, I guess that doesn't have much to do with the original topic.


----------



## Carriage (Sep 3, 2014)

vickie gee said:


> For sure we are living in a crazy world. Having or not having ethics is not limited to ethnicity. I think it boils down to whether the individual person has honor.


Yes indeed. OR..................................... you could just callem a conspiracy theorist and completely ignore any and all facts.


----------



## AngC (Sep 5, 2014)

Back to the original topic.... I agree, mimimor, that living off the dole is not limited to a specific race.

But... the media presents it to me that a certain race is not only living off "welfare" but also complaining that it's not enough. That is my perception. And I'm really tired of being nickeled and dimed to death. And then being told that I am not calling somebody by their latest moniker or that basically, I pretty much suck, because I'm not providing enough just irritates me.

I spent years as a single person, without deductions, where the government took about 40-42%. Then I was married and taxes (just federal taxes) (both of us without tax write-offs) was costing over ONE-THIRD of our income. That's just federal taxes. So after a lifetime of working, I/we bought a house. That reduced our tax pay-off abit; but I was still peeved off. We can afford it; I saved all my money when I was working. So I quit. I removed my income from the tax rolls. How much is enough? How much am I supposed to pay for failed programs? tick enough of us off, and there won't be anyone paying.

I gotta' tell you; I now suck off the government teat. I encountered a bit of a disability when I was active duty. So I get a veterans disability. Shoot me--I feel like I earned it after 30 years. It's less than a single mother with 1 child earns on welfare/various programs.

I guess the people on EBT cards feel they earned it too. I guess the people with free cell phones feel that they earned the USF fee that I pay each month. A little sour grapes here--I don't feel I can afford a cell phone, so I don't have one, but I pay for other peoples.

By the way, I took my husband to Walmart once to look for a particular type of popcorn. It was hugely embarrassing; he's kind of a little guy, but he has a deep, loud voice. He hates corporate welfare-type businesses. I was glad we got out of there without him getting into a fight.


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 5, 2014)

Angc, I hear 'ya. I went without a cell phone for years.

I hate to go in Walmart but I go around once a month and always try to go without my husband because he starts speaking his mind about who you see in the checkouts and what they are getting and paying with. I went in the dreaded WallyWorld today to get a cell phone cover and some screen savers for mine and picked up a few groceries while there. I had to wait 10 minutes at the checkout for someone to take stuff off their bill, transfer x amount to this card and that card. After that group of people left I was checking out when a couple behind me stepped up to tell me they liked my shirt very very much. It is a bright red t-shirt that says WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE, has "her" picture in the middle (hands flailing in the air) and BENGHAZI at the bottom. I just laughed and told them it always brings interesting comments, usually from young people running the checkout and then I take the opportunity to answer whatever question their curiosity brings. Told them one time a young lady asked me "does that mean you like her?" They got a good laugh out of that. Well, the young girl at the checkout kept reading saying she "did not get it." When I left the lady of the couple was still explaining to the young lady and anyone else within earshot all about treason. I thought of Mark Levin and how he is always saying "shut up while I educate you" to his callers. I wish all the people that let the taxpayers pay their way in life would get educated about how this handout money is not growing on trees. What I look forward to in life is one day being able to pay for someone's layaway at Christmas. That someone will be somebody I can tell is working and doing everything they can to not live off the dole and just could use some help. Ok, the weekend is here and I am stepping down off my soapbox to enjoy being home and cooking the food I paid for and do some de-stressing. Hope everyone has a good weekend as well. Cheers!


----------



## AngC (Sep 8, 2014)

vickie gee said:


> ... I the weekend is here and I am stepping down off my soapbox to enjoy being home and cooking the food I paid for and do some de-stressing. Hope everyone has a good weekend as well. Cheers!


Sorry, I probably got a little too intense. I guess whether or not I pay my little smidgeon of taxes makes no never mind. I guess I probably feel guilty for not working.

We had a wonderful weekend and as a bonus found some really nice hay for our little goobers to eat this winter. I guess I need to keep my perspective. Thanks!


----------



## vickie gee (Sep 8, 2014)

AngC, you were not at all too intense. Enough is enough. The middle class and lower middle class is being pushed into poverty and if someone has earned disability from the private sector or the military I say reward them instead of the diddicheckcome? bums.

I think there is an increase in America waking up. The blacks in Ferguson sounded angry that Obama "has not been doing anything for them." I am not sure what that means. I hope it does not mean automatically find a policeman guilty. I hope it means they realize nothing is being done to create jobs. I wish it meant they are getting wise to the fact that the same government that increases the check every time an unwed mom births again is the same government that is paying for and encouraging the abortion of over 50% of their race. There are more and more conservative black people emerging in politics. Of course they will be dubbed an Uncle Tom. But there is an awakening. I work with a black man that right off the bat I offended by speaking my mind about election before last. Nowadays there is hardly a day that goes by that he does want to talk politics/religion/sports/general philosophy with me. He has gone from thinking we had the anointed one leading our nation to telling me he recently read "a book" that a black person gave him that has convinced him the free world is currently being led by the anti-Christ. I told him that I certainly don't know. What I really try to point out to blacks that seek my view is that in the 1950s fatherless black homes were almost unheard of and that blacks were at the bottom of the list of people committing crimes. I tell them to ask themselves _what happened?_


----------



## Minimor (Sep 8, 2014)

Question--do welfare recipients there get a different form of payment to use when buying groceries and such? I just wondered, because here they get a check from the government--so they pay by the same methods we all do--there is no way I can tell where the person in line ahead of me got his money from. (which seems to me much less irritating and stressful for me!)


----------



## Sonya (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes they have the EBT (electronic benefits transfer) card which they use like a debit card but it suppose to be for food only. Some states also use TANF, I believe that can be used to get cash out of an ATM. The cards all look the same in my state, so you know when they are using an EBT.

Another problem that happens here is they will use the EBT card for groceries and then actually sell those groceries at a cheaper rate to someone they know for cash for booze, cigarettes, etc....

Here in MI you pay a 10 cent deposit on all cans, bottles. So if you buy a case of soda, you pay an extra $2.40 just for the cans. EBT holders will buy 10 cases of soda, dump it out and return the cans for $22.40.


----------



## bevann (Sep 9, 2014)

Here in Delaware those on welfare or the government assistance get a card that looks much like a credit or debit card.It has a state seal of some sort on it.Food stamps used to come in the mail-stopped that-too much theft and selling of them for drugs and booze.Then there is a check from WIC that can be used for certain food items.Some families get both.Then there is SSI which is for people with disabilities, but many blacks here know how to work the system and get all 3.In my small state many of the social workers are black and they help out their buddies to get benefits.My significant other tried to get disability when his knees were so bad he could no longer do carpenter work(DENIED)My state is very small and very corrupt.I am very sorry for the fine blacks that have refused to lower themselves as many of their race have.We have many fine families in my town that are black.My father had a black employee many years ago in his auto /truck business.He was a fine man with about 10 children.His wife's sister was a teacher who never married and she mad sure each of the children got a college education.There are several teachers in the family as well as a doctor and a lawyer.Very fine family.It can be done without government handouts.I get tired of the group that has the "YOU OWE ME" attitude.My father was a self made man.Forced to stop school in the 8th grade because he was needed to work on the farm.He worked 7 days a week until he died and was quite prosperous when he died.It can be done.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh Dear I think we are even further behind than that........................

There was talk a few years ago to start to limit or alter the way in which welfare was received. To my knowledge it hasn't changed nor has there been any alterations to it. Apart from the "work for it" introduction. Which is about as effective as the old "have a baby get a $5000 bonus"

The talk was to do the same , limit what the welfare could be spent on. Could not be used on booze or alcohol. As you said Bevann they would find a way around it very quickly...

I am fairly sure they spend it on whatever they want.

Food stamps are given to homeless people across the country here or they line up at soup kitchens or local charities for handouts or they beg in the streets in the cities.

Welfare can be spent on anything & whilst there are a lot of people that are on welfare because they really need it, others are on there because they are too lazy to help themselves.

I work hard to support the laziness in our country. My taxes go to the lazy that don't wanna be anything other than lazy. (I use the word "LAZY " when I would really like to use a lot of words that are more colourful if you get my drift)

Another thing....... Do you all find that this seems to happen in certain towns or areas. Where that town is well known for being Lazy and on benefits ??


----------



## AngC (Sep 10, 2014)

Minimor said:


> Question--do welfare recipients there get a different form of payment to use when buying groceries and such? I just wondered, because here they get a check from the government--so they pay by the same methods we all do--there is no way I can tell where the person in line ahead of me got his money from. (which seems to me much less irritating and stressful for me!)


Here we have ten billion ways of redistributing funds. The electronic card, as mentioned by others. But there is also WIC (vouchers for women/children) school lunches morning, noon, night and all the summer long. We also have "section 8" where the taxpayers get to pay for housing. uhh, I forget what all else.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## bevann (Sep 28, 2014)

I am SICK of the Fergerson,MO crap and the Zimmerman stuff in FL and the way the black high profile figures including Obama are in the middle of it.IMO they are some of the MOST RACISTS people around.Not too long ago we had a white police office(fine young man with a small child)shot by a black kid who had robbed a store.Not 1 of the high profile figures-Al Sharpton,Jesse Jackson,Holder or Obama made any comment or appearance here.Guess it was just a cop doing his job and he was in the wrong place.I am SICK of the excuses for bad behavior based on the color of skin.They should own up to acting like thugs and it isn't because of slavery or what they think they deserve from us white folks who work and pay taxes.I WILL admit I am biased when it comes to color.I am just sick of being blamed for stuff because I am white.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 28, 2014)

This maybe off topic, but I watch First Take on ESPN, and sometimes Steven A Smith makes my blood boil. I guess someone who made a rule that no football player can use the N word and will be penalized, is in his 70's so that makes him part of the civil rights era. Skip who is a friend and is in his 60's said it was because this guy worked hard to erase the nigger/nigga way of thinking and talking. Well, Steven A said this "dude" was wrong that "brothers" talk that way all the time and players shouldn't be penalized for it. I saw the look on Skips face and understood that he was thinking that in the 60's a lot of white and black people died to make it possible for people like him to get the education and job he has. I think Steven A has taken a lot for granted and should applaud that man instead of being angry at the stand this old man took. In a way he is part of the problem even though he isn't on EBT or public assistance. Money and education doesn't improve the person in this case. He isn't any better than the poor black folk who think all cops are to blame for their problems.


----------



## AngC (Sep 29, 2014)

bevann said:


> I am SICK of the Fergerson,MO crap and the Zimmerman stuff in FL and the way the black high profile figures including Obama are in the middle of it.IMO they are some of the MOST RACISTS people around.Not too long ago we had a white police office(fine young man with a small child)shot by a black kid who had robbed a store.Not 1 of the high profile figures-Al Sharpton,Jesse Jackson,Holder or Obama made any comment or appearance here.Guess it was just a cop doing his job and he was in the wrong place.I am SICK of the excuses for bad behavior based on the color of skin.They should own up to acting like thugs and it isn't because of slavery or what they think they deserve from us white folks who work and pay taxes.I WILL admit I am biased when it comes to color.I am just sick of being blamed for stuff because I am white.


Both the Zimmerman and the Trayvon Martin people have all done well for themselves. Sybrina Fulton (Trayvon's mother) was already earning a decent salary at the government housing authority (68k.) Then a bunch of co-workers donated vacation time to her and an aunt, so Ms. Fulton has been pursuing her speaking engagements. If she had not been the subject of public controversy, I'm dubious she would have been hired as a public speaker; on video she sounds a bit rough. But... whatever floats your boat. I suspect Ms. Fulton may have wasted her donated funds trademarking the t-shirts the public invented for her; I wouldn't think people are still buying them?

The Zimmermans made more money in donations; but now there's that pesky divorce going on, so it's a crap-shoot whether George or his future ex-wife will end up with the loot. Unless you go _a-searching_ on the internet, you hear nothing of such things on the news; the major news sources report sensationalism and then never follow up.

I haven't researched how much the Michael Brown fund is cranking in.

(I did research and find multiple black-on-white shootings and also white-on-black shootings--some involving police, some not.) But who cares, I guess.

I did watch the news' reports on the burning of the (paper-laden, teddy bears, other flammables, etc.) memorial to M. Brown and learned that the majority in Ferguson think the fire was either set by white people or by the police; never mind all the candles. And learned that this caused some more looting. Then I tuned out.

I really don't want anything to be about race. Black people (or whatever I'm supposed to call them, and for a white person that is an issue) are perfectly capable of being competent. For example, I greatly admire Neil deGrasse Tyson, the black astrophysicist. He has a PHD!! ...how cool. If I weren't so lazy, I'd work on mine, but until then I admire people who do better than me. And if I ever met the guy, I wouldn't dream of using the N-word to him.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 29, 2014)

AngC, I have to give you a "like" since there isn't a tab for it anymore. As far as the fire is concerned I thought I heard that a police officer tried to put it out. Since then a white police officer was shot in Ferguson I don't know the color of the shooter but chances are he/she was a brother.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 29, 2014)

I have never been to the states/ USA so excuse my ignorance. I had NO idea that there was such an issue with what colour your skin is/was in this day and age.?

A lot of your states/cities allow same sex couples to marry, yet "Equality " seems to be a major issue when referring to the colour of skin ?

If you are a murderer - It doesn't matter what the colour of your skin is- Your a Murderer.

If your a Terrorist - It doesn't matter what the colour of your skin is- Your a terrorist

If you are a lazy person who lives off welfare refusing to look for work because your just too lazy, regardless of the colour of your skin, Your still lazy............


----------



## Minimor (Sep 29, 2014)

Some just have a higher percentage of lazy/shiftless, that is all. For sure--and I said this earlier--lazy/shiftless is not limited to any one color or race.

Here we do not have many blacks--and the few I know are wonderful people, hardworking, cheerful, and friendly. I am happy to know them. Locally we have a different issue--a group of people who feel they are entitled to free handouts, entitled to destroy the new houses they are given, entitled to trash any equipment they are given--and then they blame the rest of the population for their lack of nice homes and working equipment. Even so--there are exceptions among them and I cannot paint all with the same brush. Some are my friends, others I cross the street to avoid.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 29, 2014)

Ryan, it is not as progressive here as many think.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 29, 2014)

The world continues to go forward in leaps and bounds when it comes to technology and other advancements, yet fails so badly in the way we treat each other.

I was taught to " Treat others how you would like to be treated" , and that goes for all "walks of life"


----------



## Minimor (Sep 29, 2014)

See--I have my prejudices --and actually not toward blacks or aboriginals--I admit there is one culture I do not like--but I do not let it show. I treat everyone I meet with respect--unless they disrespect me first, then--unless it is in my workplace--I will look on them with contempt and perhaps it is obvious contempt (though that is nothing to do with race, that is individual behavior that I respond to).

However--I have recently had to be around someone who is very prejudiced. According to her this town is full of riffraff. There is riffraff everywhere according to her. I am puzzled, because I don't see it. I will say I find her behavior very offensive. I don't believe in advertising my prejudices to anyone, especially not slight acquaintances --and in truth I have realized that my prejudices are very minor--almost non existent, when compared to hers. Next time she mentions riffraff I am going to ask her just what does riffraff look like? Because obviously I don't know, since I don't see it? Perhaps...I am riffraff? If so...I am okay with that!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 29, 2014)

*Wish the Like button was still around*=^^^^^^^^^^^ Like ^^^^^^^^^^

Minimor I couldn't agree with you more





yes, I wonder what Riffraff is?


----------



## bevann (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree with minimor that I try to treat everyone as I would like to be treated.Here in my small town we have 2 distinct groups of black people.We have the hard working, polite ,respectful of others and the other group.the young people will walk down the streets of our town in the middle of the street so you can't pass and then look at you with the DARE you to hit me glance.They are defiant to the teachers in school(personal experience as a sub teacher a few years ago)We can't get anyone who is black for day farm work such as doing hay or weed wacking(welfare checks kill that, but they all have Smart phones and fake fingernails)but we can get all the Hispanics needed-no questions asked about what needs to be done.We pay $10 per hour for farm work and still no black takers.In my town the blacks are very biased against the Hispanics and vice versa,.I don't think the color issue will go away anytime soon especially since high profile blacks seem to throw themselves in the middle of issues and make race and issue when sometimes it isn't.


----------



## lucky seven (Sep 30, 2014)

Like for Minimor and bevann, I try so hard to treat people the way I want to be treated but there will always be that few who are so self centered that think the world spins around them and they are owed a living.


----------



## susanne (Sep 30, 2014)

Two distinctive groups of blacks? 

Can you say grossly oversimplistic? Amongst all races and ethnicities, each individual has their own values, their own outlook on life, their own story. I don't care what anyone's race or sexual preference or religion or nationality may be, but I do care if they are a$$holes, and that knows no boundaries.

I'm deeply saddened to see people who are so loving and good to their animals show so little compassion for other human beings. I know this will pi$$ off the greater LB population, but I no longer care -- feel free block me with your ignore function and talk amongst yourselves.

Ashley -- you are spot on. 
.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 30, 2014)

Susanne I could not agree with you more, if there were more people in the world like you , the world would be a better place .

I have never met you but you sound like a lovely person & I wish you the very best. I truly hope your comment gives thought to others .

Ryan


----------



## Minimor (Sep 30, 2014)

This is what amazes me--earlier on in this topic, all the talk about what people ahead of "us" in line...what they are buying, and how they are paying. Here--we truly cannot tell, because everyone pays the same way, cash or some sort of card. We do not know where the money came from to cover that card. And honestly? if there was a special welfare card--I for one still would not know. I don't stand that close to the next person, I don't try to see what kind of card the person ahead is using. I don't even pay much attention to what they are buying--unless I see some item that I forgot or think looks good. LOL. Then I will think SHOOT, I forgot that...or I will ask--excuse me, can you tell me the price on that item? Or can you please tell me where to find those in the store? I suppose I could look at the people and make assumptions about where they get their money--but of course assumptions are just that and could be 100% wrong. I generally do not bother.

I keep wondering--do you all REALLY know who is on welfare and who is not, or are you ASSUMING that you know, just based on skin color??


----------



## Ashley (Sep 30, 2014)

Susanne, the main reason I am more of a reader on these forums than a participant these days. Many of the judgements people are throwing around probably describe people they know, they just don't know it. People that are amazing human beings that choose to keep parts of themselves secret for this very reason.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Susanne thank you, wonderfully said.


----------



## AngC (Oct 3, 2014)

I started this topic and then kind of backed down. I could have inundated you all with black on white killings that weren't widely reported. Since then, some evil cops or whitey set fire to their memorial (which was peppered with candles, paper, and other flammables.) And golly-darn, but that nasty cop hasn't been arrested yet. ...never mind, the grand jury has until Jan now.

So the bottom line is I still don't care! I'm tired of it all.

I really don't care if 'they" can use the N-word and I'm not allowed to. I spent much of my life having sensitivity training, not to mention the beat-my-butt training I received from my parents. I'd like to say I'm sorry that there is such a divide in this country to where there are people I simply can't understand their speech (and even should I be so inclined, there are no classes for me to learn to understand African-American English.)

I'm old enough and live far enough away from those sort of people that I don't have to care about it. I'll be dead before they ever haul their butts out to infringe on my neighborhood.

Yup. I still don't care.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Oct 3, 2014)

My vet and I were talking about this the other day during a surgery.

If a gang banger shoots another gang banger nobody hears about it. There's no riot. Maybe a memorial? If a gang banger shoots a teenager with a stray, there's a memorial maybe but no riot like this that's for sure. A white cop shoots a black kid the whole world goes nuts. Why is the value put on 'no racism' instead of black life? How sad is that?

Why are trayvon Martin and this kid news worthy when the poor teens killed in black on black gang violence are not? I think a lot of people in this country need to get their priorities straight!


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 24, 2014)

We will soon be hearing from the grand jury. Might as well bump this back up.


----------



## horsefeather (Nov 25, 2014)

Yep, and just as I figured, people (black and white) are tearing up everything. I have to agree, and I hate to, but I'm kinda tired of this also. I am also tired hearing about Bill Cosby. Sorry, off topic.

I have had it up to my ears with this 'political correctness' crap. I do feel sorry for the people who live in Ferguson. Some of them are losing their livelihood. Sad world.

Pam


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2014)

Very happy there were no indictments.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2014)

BTW, Clayton, MO is where my mom grew up so it feels a little closer to home than the geography indicates. I think the right decision was reached based on the facts as I understand them, and like many of us, I've followed this from the beginning. Unfortunately, there are some selfish, immoral people rioting, looting and burning because they think they've got the ability and an excuse to get away with victimizing business and community. A real shame, and there are some high profile race baiters that have sugnificantly contributed to the outrage for no reason beyond self promotion and to further divide our people.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree that they, some, are using the verdict as an excuse to break the law and hurt others including their neighbors. Problem is I figured it was going to go down like this. Shame, when everyone has asked for peaceful demonstrations.


----------



## Jill (Nov 25, 2014)

It is a shame when family on both sides has asked for peaceful protest by those who feel protest is warranted. However, it is extremely hard to not be aware and place blame on the people who have turned preaching oppression to the unopressed into a career and those who don't grasp that opportunity to announce "yes you can" when they've enjoyed so much professional and political success. Why are we more divided now along the lines of race than we were in 2008? My sympathy primarily goes to Darren Wilson who surely wishes he wasn't put into the position he was put into, to the family of Michael Brown (who was a thug and threatened the life of Darren Wilson, someone who chose to protect his community by becoming a police officer), and the destroyed businesses. So much of this is contrived and orchestrated.


----------



## Sonya (Nov 25, 2014)

It's really disgusting what is going on....I am with you Jill, my sympathy goes to Darren Wilson, whose life and his family's lives are ruined. He will never work again as a police officer, if he's ever even able to come out of hiding.

Race relations are worse than they have ever been and the 4 in your photo link are totally responsible.

Did you hear that two black panther members were arrested last week in Ferguson for trying to buy items to make a pipe bomb?


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 25, 2014)

Really don't have anything to add except on the news I watched Nancy Grace and Rosie ODonnald fanning the flames of hatred. Way to go ladies, it's nice to have an opinion but they both went way overboard with their views. After watching the officer's interview I think he did the right thing and wonder how those black folk would have acted if he had gotten the gun away and shot a cop. They would have found a way to spin it in their favor. That Al Sharpton, I remember in the Tawna Brawley case, he tore Albany apart and all for nothing. The girl lied so she wouldn't get in trouble with her parents. Ruined many lives in the process. Hope everyone enjoys their Thanksgiving. This has given us all something to be thankful for.


----------



## AngC (Nov 26, 2014)

Yup... I still really DO NOT care.

I watched this on several channels (and on Reddit, until it choked.)

The funny part was Obama limping through his speech, on the left side of my screen and at the same time seeing the "good citizens" trying to overturn the police car on the right side. That was one sturdy police vehicle; the headlights were lit for a long time after it started burning.

Somebody should fire all the media persons. During the QA with the prosecutor, 3 women asked again-again-again, the same stupid questions regarding grand jury votes.

Then there was all the hoop-la about whether it was smoke canisters or tear gas. The moron I saw on (CNN, I think) didn't know how to don a gas mask; and left it on for a couple seconds. Then he started ranting about tear gas. MORON... you have to get a seal; you can't just cram the mask on your head. And (at that point) I don't think it was tear gas; that stuff makes you snot, drool, choke, etc. not cough a couple times.

Anyway. All that police overtime. All the costs. Too bad that money couldn't have been used to build a nice community center or some such.

Yeah, I still don't care.


----------



## Carriage (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes and agreed. Somebody went to an awful lot of trouble to gin up some race riots and it has fizzled on them badly.

Still as this was a 24/7 kinda story, what else of monumental consequences might be going on at the same time that they would rather you not focus on or take notice of.....

I'll give you a couple of hints. Yer "parties" and their support apparatus' are refusing to talk about it.

Ain't NONE of your talking heads even allowing it to come up as a topic.

Even though it may well be the final nail in the economic coffin for the U.S.

Surely the financially astute know what it is.

Bb


----------



## AngC (Nov 30, 2014)

I need to correct my comment. I don't lack feeling for everything.

I feel for the cop. HIs career is toast. Hopefully, he can leverage this mess to do something for his new child and family.

Beyond that. I don't care.

Some thug (who happened to be "of color") acted like a thug and was shot.

Yup, I still don't care about that.

Why is our country even giving credence to this sort of behavior?

Too bad _they_ didn't toss their housing vouchers and EBT cards into the fires they set.

Some funny news footage was that moron who set his hand on fire trying to light a molotov cocktail.

If that poor thug-moron signed up for ObamaCare, we can all pay to ensure his hand is healed.


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2014)

Love what you just said, and what Si said the other day:


----------



## bevann (Nov 30, 2014)

Saw something on facebook which noted that everytime someone in law enforcement pins on their badge and goes out the door their loved ones are hoping and praying that they come home safe and alive later.Made me think lots since I have several close family members that are in law enforcement.this country is in a major mess with race relations and situations like Ferguson just make it worse.Didn't see Obama,Holder,Jesse Jackson or Al Sharpton or major media come to Georgetown DE when a young officer with a young daughter was shot sitting in his patrol car by a black thug he was chasing after a robbery.The officer was doing his job.What's wrong with this picture?If this makes me a racist I wear the name proudly.I can't believe any body would go into law enforcement today.My niece's husband is a Chief in a small town and due to retire soon.Said he really is ready to go and enjoy his life.He has a brother and sister in law who are both in law enforcement near Washington,DC.


----------



## lucky seven (Nov 30, 2014)

bevann, I agree with what you just said, we should thank our lucky stars that someone DOES want to wear a star to uphold the laws of this land.


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2014)

I feel for Darren Wilson, who just resigned and last I heard, it's requested that his wife do so, too... Since that's not unjust or anything :-/ Also, I'm sorry for the business owners, many of whom will never recover.

Additionally, this morning I heard the Ferguson Riotors were leading the Time Magazine poll for Person of the Year. Maybe they're more "politically correctly" called protestors by the magazine :-(


----------



## little lady (Nov 30, 2014)

Well just my 2 cents...since living within 50 miles from there it IS affecting me.

I feel sorry for the family and the loss of their son. However people everyday loose children and they do not riot. I feel it all goes back to respect. These people rioting and being destructive do not respect others or themselves. I feel sorry for Officer Wilson he has turned in his resignation effective immediately. If anyone would walk in his shoes maybe they would see why he did what he did but until anyone has done this they are truly clueless. I feel sorry for the business owners who do not deserve this and why can't the people rioting see what long term negative effect this will have on that community. It is taking jobs from people trying to make a living and it will tank the value of homes in the area just to name a few. I feel that the media is just making this worse and now to hear that these rioters are up for people of the year puts this country in a very sick place!! I am feel very frustrated with this country and the direction we are headed in. Praying that we can come together and turn this around.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 1, 2014)

I did hear that Micheal Browns stepfather was arrested for inciting riots, a felony...if that is true I highly doubt it will go anywhere.

Wonder what would of happened if Brown had gotten that gun off of Wilson and killed him? Absolutely nothing...because we would never even of heard about it.

As I said before I am not clueless to the world and think police brutality and racism do not exist, unfortunately it does, and it needs to be stopped. It was clear from the beginning that this case was neither, and crystal clear after the forensics were investigated that this incident was nothing more than the officer protecting his community and then had to use self defense to make it home to his family.

If I was a business owner in that town I'd be packing up and leaving.

Looters and rioters as people of the year....disgusting! It should not have even been an option!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2014)

This is how rumors get started. I heard the news cast about people of the year. Seems like someone says something and someone else turns or twists it around until it becomes an untruth or rumor. On the news it stated several people and groups for people of the year, they were referring to the peaceful demonstrators such as the ones walking 120 miles to the courthouse, NOT THE RIOTERS AND LOOTERS. I just couldn't let this one go.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 1, 2014)

I still don't think Protesters should be people of the year, what were they protesting? That the verdict was not to their liking? Our justice system has failed us countless times, it's refreshing when they finally get something right...determined by facts, even though countless so called "witnesses " admitted to flat out lying. Many protesters got violent as well, not something to glamorize in my opinion!

Even a CNN article states "Protesters get violent"

http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/25/justice/ferguson-grand-jury-decision/

Maybe Time should honor the numerous volunteers who were on the streets cleaning up the mess and trying to actually HELP.

I will tell you this...if there was a tiny tiny doubt about Wilson's innocence, the verdict would of gone differently. They knew this would happen, they prepared for it. I also believe if the verdict would of gone different there would still be looting and rioting and protesting, it would be called a celebration.


----------



## Jill (Dec 1, 2014)

I personally looked at the Time Magazine website after hearing the news and it stands out as a for sure to me, as I haven't looked at the website or magazine in many years. Please. They are not trying to praise peaceful protesters. What a load of progressive propaganda they are displaying!


----------



## Minimor (Dec 1, 2014)

No protester should be a person/people if the year, and certainly not in this situation. What a crock of crap. (can I say that here?)

I am tired of the whole situation--and others like it--there are those who think the law doesn't apply to them. They do something stupid and get themselves shot, and then there is this uproar. When the situation is reversed, and they do harm to someone, they get off because they are a poor, underprivileged race with social problems.

It has been suggested that Wilson apologize to Browns family. PFFT. I say Browns family should apologize to Wilson!!


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 2, 2014)

The way I see it is that you have at least two types of people in the USA. You have type A and type B.

Type A believes the officer was doing his job. They believe his life was threatened by a robbing thug. Or maybe they just trust that the justice system would have indicted if there were sufficient evidence and accept the fact that there was no indictment based upon the outcome of the decision an unbiased jury made in light of the evidence before them. Perhaps they are irritated that Benghazi was shoved under the rug and that more than sufficient time has lapsed for a sound conclusive investigation to punish the liars and enablers of murder while Ferguson is hyped up and good people of all races suffer businesses and churches being destroyed. They pray for God's protection over families that just want to live a normal life unafraid to go out in public and their families carry on a normal lifestyle. They admire the people that protected businesses no matter if the color of the owner was different than theirs. Thank you OathKeepers and local residents. They despise Time Magazine. They despise other media presstitutes that would not accurately report that police of all forms were standing down and letting the looting and destruction be carried on. They admire outlets like InfoWars reporting that police were actually shooting rubber bullets and using tear gas on reporters that were there to get the real story. They have enough God given sense to realize that there are good people and bad people of all races. Also that there are good cops and bad cops as well and have the God given discernment to know the difference. Maybe they have a few jokes surface about how maybe riots needed to break out over the OJ Simpson fiasco rather than waiting on karma to catch up with him. They realize the only people profiting from Ferguson are politicians, race baiters, and provocateurs. Type A people are of no specific race, religion, or political affiliation. They just get it.

Type B people are polar opposite. I don't get them. I don't want to get them although for sure they would be easy to spoonfeed and you don't have to waste your breath on them because the only thing they understand is how tasty the jar of victimization they have been spoonfed tastes.

That is of course my humble opinion, aka the way I see it. Maybe there are hybrids, type AB. There could even be some type C or D out there that I am not even aware of. Surprise, surprise I think that I can clearly see me as a type A. Yet, I am a simple minded type A. Could someone please explain to me what the protesters were protesting? I promise that I will not retort even if I see your answer as that of a complete bumbling fool. I promise.


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 2, 2014)

Icing on the cake: Planned Parenthood is standing with Brown. Yeah, they are probably pretty ticked off that they missed their chance to kill in the womb. Will the insanity never cease?




Oh, the irony!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 3, 2014)

I wish I had an answer to that question, but sane law abiding citizens surely don't understand the minds of protesters that riot and loot. IMO I think these peope were looking for an excuse for their criminal behavior. As to the peaceful demonstrators some are marching 120 miles to the govenors seeking small cameras for police officers. The reasoning for the cameras is to help stop what has happened here because of witnesses that have made false claims. Pictures don't lie. There might be more to the peacful demos but since I haven't heard I can't comment. What I did hear was on GMA.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 3, 2014)

Forensics doesn't lie either which is what determined this case. Have you heard that the Oath Keepers were/are being targeted by the Feds, they even have labeled them domestic terrorists.


----------



## Carriage (Dec 3, 2014)

Not just targeted but literally,.................... targeted. They reported fed sniper hides set up on them and some experts suspect Delta force involvement. Where is the county sheriff? It is his/her job to stop and prevent these things?......... Again much of this is made for t.v. while NUMEROUS other things are being done to you.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm sorry I have dial up as there isn't any high speed internet here in the boonies, so I can't watch vedios when posted. They have started putting in some fios and have told us it will be ready once they get it across the river to Quantico. When you say Oath Keepers to whom are you referring?


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 3, 2014)

I enjoyed listening on AFR (American Family Radio) today from a young black preacher that was speaking out against this abhorrent behavior of destruction of this community. He said these people "are tore up from the floor up" and "need a checkup from the neck up." His name is Jonathan Gentry. I feel compelled to do an internet search and read or hear his words in their entirety. Charles Barkley has put in a strong opinion about Obama and Sharpton doing harm to the situation, basically. A New Orleans Saints player was speaking live to CNN. He said that it is a SIN problem, not a SKIN problem. He was giving some pretty awesome Jesus Christ Lord and Savior testimony when CNN pulled the plug on him. Go figure.


----------



## AngC (Dec 4, 2014)

I really don't understand why this particular incident "blew up" the way it did. All I can think is that the media "egged" things on. Since August, there have been multiple incidents; (disregard the ones involving white participants since that doesn't seem to matter) but for example, the one where cops shot the kid with the unmarked toy gun. That made the news for a day or so.

What I find particularly distasteful is the media's lack of regard for facts throughout all this. In lieu, they just put out what would make ratings. And now all the reams of transcripts are out there (I read some before I lost patience) and the media types are still spouting the same suspect "facts."

The protestors are, were, and have been like a vigilante lynch mob, with no apparent knowledge of how the criminal justice system functions.

Yup... I still don't care. Set up a perimeter around Ferguson and let whoever have the place. Take it; I don't care. Just don't move into my neighborhood.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 4, 2014)

Oath Keepers are a group of volunteers, mostly ex law inforcement and ex military. They were at Ferguson protecting stores and citizens from the looters. Here is their web page:

http://oathkeepers.org/oath/


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow, fast forward to now and two law officers not even members of the Ferguson force getting hit by sniper fire. I know that theories the gray matter in my conspiracy theory minded little head is inclined to give consideration to as far as the what, why, who, and wherefore of said sniper are just rolling around like a hamster on a wheel. Time to go take a long walk and listen to quiet. It helps to plant some peace in my heart and mind. I sympathize with folks stuck in urban areas of unrest. Time to go appreciate my blessings and pray for the less fortunate.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 14, 2015)

Vickie I also believe the protest was designed to lure officers out in the open. I feel for the officers and their families, they are both lucky to be alive. Some protesters were interviewed and basically said they have no feelings regarding the officers who were shot...basically they didn't care. Very sad!


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 16, 2015)

Last week looters were happy to report 100% off sales in Ferguson while under the pretense of (uh-hum) protesting. Go Oath Keepers keeping thugs in check!


----------



## AngC (Aug 18, 2015)

Police officers sometimes work overtime when citizens riot and burn. Apparently, it's not politically correct for officers to publicly mention their overtime:
http://www.ijreview.com/2015/08/394066-officers-3-word-phrase-michael-brown-gets-put-investigation-department/


----------



## Sonya (Aug 18, 2015)

They are going to "investigate" his social media comment, what a crock....he said absolutely nothing wrong! This country is so going down the tubes! Ridiculous. Meanwhile a presidential candidate deletes their server and no one gives a crap about that.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 20, 2015)

Sonya, there are two laws in the country, one for all of us and the other for Hilary Clinton. She wants all of us "ladies" to vote for her so we can have a woman president. Does she think we "ladies" are that stupid!


----------

